# En être où / Ça en est où? /où en êtes-vous ?



## Passi

Hola a todos me podría ayudar a traducir esta frase " Ou en es-tu de tes recherches?" por más que lo intento no logro encontrar una solución satisfactoria. En el sentido de que un profesor quiere saber si su alumno ha adelantado en su trabajo. ¿Dónde has quedado? no me suena, y además significa otra cosa ¿no?
Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Passi

ups disculpad "me podríais" claro


----------



## couqui10

¿Por dónde andas en tus investigaciones, búsquedas?
Un saludo


----------



## psycoangel

Yo diría:

"¿Por dónde vas en tus investigaciones?" ésta es la que creo que mejor mantiene la similitud con la estructura francesa (Où en est-tu de tes recherches?)

Hasta otra!


----------



## lafitez

Y "¿cómo llevas tus investigaciones?"


----------



## psycoangel

Ta traduction est grammaticalement correcte, mais elle n'est pas aussi exacte que la précédente. Si l'on demande en espagnol "¿Cómo te va con tus investigaciones?", le recepteur du message dira probablement "Bien, gracias" o "Mal, pero gracias por preguntarme". Mais on ne lui demande pas dans quel moment de l'élaboration de ses recheches il se trouve.

Salutations!


----------



## Sefora112

coucou,

pourquoi pas simplement dire "qué tal con tus investigaciones"


----------



## couqui10

Psycoangel, 
Je suis tout á fait d´accord avec toi, "andas" ou "vas" sont les plus appropriés.
Attendons de nouvelles traductions...

Saludos a todos


----------



## Passi

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas ahora lo tengo más claro.
Saludos.


----------



## laurista

Hola,

Yo diría " ¿en qué punto se encuentra tu investigación?". Se 

Ciao


----------



## laurista

"Faire des recherches" es investigar; debes ponerlo en singular "investigación doctoral...".


----------



## Montepinar

Hola, encuentro una frase con la que no me aclaro.

Contexto: una mujer se alegra de ver a un artista amigo suyo al que hacía mucho que no veía. Le pregunta que dónde se mete, "pourquoi ne vous voit-on plus? Où en êtes-vous de vos chefs-d'oeuvre?"

No sé si quiere preguntar, en tono amistoso, si es que vive en el mundo de sus obras de arte o algo así.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola, Montepinar:

No, le pregunta que qué tal va con sus obras maestras, en qué punto está. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Montepinar

¿Qué haría yo esta tarde, sino fuera por tí?
Mis hijos que empiezan a reclamar que los saque de paseo ya me ofrecen una alternativa.
Mil gracias


----------



## CSelma

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola !
Tengo una preguntita..
Me gustaria traducir esa expresion usual en francès, cuando alguien quiere conocer la evolucion de una situacion, de un proyecto... Diria en francès: "Ou en-est on?" ou encore "Ca en est où?".
No es un language formal eso es cierto! Pero se usa mucho al hablar quotidiano...
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Un buen dia!


----------



## SOL1

Hola,

Creo que para decir "Ça en est où"?, o "vous en êtes où"?, se podría decir: cómo lo llevais?

BUeno no sé si tendrái el mismo sentido, espera a ver lo que dicen otros.

ciao


----------



## kinekar

"T´en est où?".. la escucho a diario y viene a decir, dependiendo del contexto, "¿Como lo llevas?" o "¿Qué te queda?".  "Vous en êtes où?" pues lo mismo. Lo que no me suena bien es "Ça en est où?", pero eso que te lo confirme un francés mejor, a mi simplemente no me suena del todo bien.. Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No existe, *CSelma*, una traducción cerrada para las preguntas  *"Où en-est on?"* y *"Ça en est où?"*. Dependerá del contexto.

Pero, hablando de la evolución de una situación o de un proyecto, el sentido sería: *¿en qué situación está? *

También: *¿en qué punto está? *
O bien: *¿cuál es la situación?
*
Lo que apuntas, *Kinekar *(por cierto, bienvenido), es en un registro personal y tus interpretaciones, en ese contexto, son perfectamente correctas. 
Como ya te dijo *CSelma*, las expresiones para las que nos consulta no son muy formales.* Ça en est où?* es muy habitual en el lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## Melinita

Hola,

Cómo podría traducir la siguiente pregunta, no sé como hacerla

où en est la recherche sur la paroi des vaissaux?

Porfisss!!!


----------



## Domtom

Melinita said:


> où en est la recherche sur la paroi des vaiss*e*aux?


 
¿No querrás decir "... vaisseaux sanguins"? En este caso, sería "¿en qué estado se encuentra la investigación sobre la pared de los vasos sanguíneos?"

Tú sabrás qué contexto tienes.
-


----------



## Melinita

Graciassssssss de verdad ,y tiene mucha razón son los vasos sanguineos!!!


----------



## Domtom

De nada.

O también: _"¿en qué punto se encuentra..." _


----------



## Melinita

Graciasssss Domtom, me parece perfecta su nueva opción y la voy a utilizar en la traducción

Una vez más muchísimas graciasssssssss!!!


----------



## tom29

Bonjour à tous

J'aimerais savoir comment est ce qu'on dirait en espagnol : "où en étions-nous" lorsqu'on a perdu le fil d'une conversation.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum : "en que punto estabamos" ou "por donde ibamos" pourrait correspondre, mais je nen suis pas sûr, et je me demande s'il existe quelque chose de plus approprié au contexte.

Une réponse possible pourrait être "estabamos en estas", non?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## mapauga

Hola Tom, 
Je ne sais pas comment on dirait en espagne, mais en argentine on dirait "que te decía?" ou "que te estaba diciendo?" ou "de que estabamos hablando?" ou "de que te estaba hablando?" ou, s'il y a vousvoiement: "que le decía?" , "que le estaba diciendo?"...
J'espère que ça t'aidera


----------



## chlapec

En España "¿por donde íbamos?" se corresponde perfectamente.


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Las expresiones de Mapauga son todas correctas pero aquí en España el "*¿por dónde íbamos?*" indicado por Chlapec es la que se usa habitualmente.

Un salud


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*¿Por dónde ibamos?*, será válido si hablamos de una conversación (o relato, explicación, trabajo, lectura...) que se ha interrumpido y se reanuda. Si no, no.

Pero nunca traducirá "Ça en est où ?". Las propuestas de Víctor serán las adecuadas en este caso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tom29

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Sin embargo, se me ocurre otra : ¿que contestaria mi interlocutor si le dijera "por donde ibamos"?

- Ibamos por...
- Estabamos en estas...


----------



## Nanon

tom29 said:


> J'aimerais savoir comment est ce qu'on dirait en espagnol : "où en étions-nous" lorsqu'on a perdu le fil d'une conversation.


 
Encore une autre possibilité pour renouer un fil : "¿En dónde habíamos quedado?" (où en étions-nous restés ?)

"Ça en est où ?" est, si je puis me permettre, une autre question concernant l'avancement d'un projet ou d'une situation, comme le dit Víctor plus haut.

Pas Víctor plus haut, Víctor Pérez...


----------



## Andy_700

* Nueva pregunta *
*Hilos unidos*
​
Quisiera saber porque se agrega "en" en la siguiente frase en francés: 

Où en sont les recherches pour vaincre le sida ?

La frase es el encabezado de un artículo del diario Le figaro.

Entiendo que "en" debe de utilizarse para reemplazar un complemento introducido por un articulo indefinido (un,une,des) y por la preposición "de" y derivados.
Pero no comprendo porque se utiliza "en" en la frase mencionada si antes no se hacía mención de nada.

Merci d'avant pour vos réponses.


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour,

Dans l'expression "où en sont", il s'agit du verbe "en être" comme "s'en aller". 

Le "en" ici n'a pas plus de signification que le "y" de "il y a"

Passiflore


----------



## Andy_700

Merci beaucoup passiflore.


----------



## tchatche

Hola todos,

Estoy buscando a une traduccion correcta para esta palabra.

Por ejemplo, Où en êtes-vous...
- ... de votre réflexion ?
- ... de votre travail ?

Muchas gracias !!


----------



## jose94

Bonsoir je m'apelle jose et je cherche traduire cette phrase à l'espagnol:

Où en sont les indiens de Chiapas ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola José:


- ¿Cuál es ahora la situación de los chiapas?
- ¿En qué punto se encuentran los chiapas ahora?
- ¿Qué pasa con los chiapas?
- ¿En qué ha quedado lo de los chiapas?

Espera más ideas, por favor.

Gévy 

*Nota de moderación:*
No sabemos a qué variante de español quieres traducir. Indicar en tu perfil el país correspondiente a tu idioma materno es obligatorio. El español se habla en muchos países y cada país tiene sus particularidades lingüísticas y culturales. Necesitamos saber cuál te corresponde.

Panel de control del usuario > Mis parámetros > Tu perfil > Modificar tu información personal > Lengua materna (allí añades el país que corresponde). ¡Gracias!


----------

